# Liquid soap, Bad smell



## TamsJam (Jan 26, 2019)

I made some liquid soap with coconut oil and olive oil.  It does NOT smell pleasant. Suggestions to an explanation why? I did cook it on low all day to melt the hard chunks.  Did I overcook?


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi TamsJam. Can you describe the smell? I don't know if you've made other liquid soaps before or if this is your first, but unscented handmade liquid soap does have a mild, but distinctive scent all of its own, especially when it comes to olive oil and coconut oil-  of all the soaping oils I've ever used for liquid soap, those two seem to assert their natural scents more than others. Anyway, I'm just wondering if it could be that, or if something else is going on. Were your oils fresh?

Also- how did you cook your paste/water? Did any of it happen to scorch? 

For future batches, if you are not on a time crunch where finishing your soap is concerned, you don't even need to cook your paste/water at all. It will dilute at room temp on its own given a few days to a week (covered). Several of us here do that as a matter of course.


IrishLass


----------

